# Counter



## MrDude (17. März 2005)

Hi,
wie aus dem Titel zu erkennen ist, brauche ich einen Counter. Dieser soll aber nicht auf einer Website arbeiten, sondern soll mir sagen wie oft die Email(Newsletter) gelesen wurde. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, ob es soetwas gibt. Counter für Homepages habe ich schon reichlich gefunden....

Ich freue mich über jedes Feedback.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tim


----------



## Sinac (17. März 2005)

Wenn das ein Plaintext Newsletter ist gehts nicht, wenns ein HTML Newsletter kannst du da doch ganz normal nen Counter einfügen.


----------



## MrDude (17. März 2005)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## imweasel (17. März 2005)

Hi,

ich würde mich aber auf solche Werte nicht verlassen, denn sicherlich blocken viele User (ich hoffe es für sie) das nachladen von Inhalt aus dem Internet.


----------

